# Barebone case conversion



## Kammster (Jun 2, 2007)

this case came with duron 1.1ghz and biostar kle133 board, i upgraded over there years using the same layout until my  chaintech nforce2 had problems.

i have som spares and extra spray paint around (about 5 hours work)
i bought the black paint but i think it was expired or something looks weird and has no shine.
i may retouch that.

Sytem:
Athlon XP 2000+ 1.667ghz (@1.25ghz on board)
Compaq uwave board (on the way: i have no idea if it will work with this stuff)
512MB Kingston Valueram @PC100 
Gigabyte 6200 (stock 350mhz core: 500mhz memory) (for using on TV)
40Gb western digital (half dead)
400watt psu

Mods :
moved psu to boattom of case, currently would block 3rd pci slot but can be shifted
put in 2 80mm fans
put in a 40mm fan in cd bay for hard drive
interior---yellow
outside---black with smoke gary trim (yellow on gray looks good but too noticable)
tape on the psu wires

the case was too white and stood out, wanted a "covert" box and it all works out well i try get a tv tuner it could be like a xbox/tivo lol!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

Kammster said:


> this case came with duron 1.1ghz and biostar kle133 board, i upgraded over there years using the same layout until my  chaintech nforce2 had problems.
> 
> i have som spares and extra spray paint around (about 5 hours work)
> i bought the black paint but i think it was expired or something looks weird and has no shine.
> ...




Nice work mate!  Keep updating it, need some catodes hoho!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

And you could put the PSU outside of the case ( Nice drawing )

C'ya!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 3, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> And you could put the PSU outside of the case ( Nice drawing )
> 
> C'ya!



recipe for disaster... I wouldnt advise anyone to do it... man... its not as good as you think since the centre of gravity is knocked to the rear...

I would put the PSU in the 5'25 bays... u would have to find some creative way to rouue the 240V power cable though...


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> recipe for disaster... I wouldnt advise anyone to do it... man... its not as good as you think since the centre of gravity is knocked to the rear...
> 
> I would put the PSU in the 5'25 bays... u would have to find some creative way to rouue the 240V power cable though...



I never had a problem with gravity or whatsoever ... Dunno, it's your opinion and i respect it


----------



## Kammster (Jun 23, 2007)

finally got the board, installed XP easy...too easy? windows sp2 installed all the drivers seemed faster than installing on a new board.
no temp/voltage monitor, so i took my time over a couple of days put in components.
compaq bios is almost empty, only basic options, bios restarts itself when u change memory.
all 3 sdram sticks work, even the pc100 that got overvolted last year. website say its refurbished but seems new.
got to get a lan card and Prince Of Persia 3 or marvel ultimate to christen it.
Tv resolution of 640x480 (forceware 81.25) looks good and should be good frames on this system.

installed standard HAL instead of windows xp APIC, didn't want to risk bios corruption
also when i plug it in the psu "kicks" and fan spin, i see some Dell do it, it this normal for a 2001 compaq??


----------



## Kammster (Jul 20, 2007)

More Mods:
PSU fan 12V 0.25A wired to run on 5V
Replaced 60mm cou fan (4500rpm) with orignal amd  fan from box much quieter
added tiny Lan nic

these two big fans at the top prove my theory in the other thread the in small cases more exhaust cool better, 6200 idle 40  max 48 deg. same as putting a fan the heatsink.
cpu maz at this voltage is 1.85ghz, it very underclocked.(benches as P4 2Ghz 256kb)


May get a free TV tuner and add my 20gig(noisy) or but a 80gig.
It plays DVD well, store  them on hard drive, have to use 800x600 or the dvd have lines in them.

Mouse and Gamepad on controllers hooked most time.
Gaming is problem. new games don't like the disabled SSE and Athlon K6 branding. can soft enable SSE but not stable.
Old games don't like DX9 and tv-out. on 81.85 give full colour out, other drives just show black and white.

Benchmarks (Fraps):
Need for speed : 640x480 High visual rest low or off.: 18-30 fps
Midnight club 2: 35fps
FIFA 02 : MAX Visuals 50fps
GTA SA: 35 fps
Halo: assume 25fps
LOFR: middle earth: 20-25fps

CPU bottleneck: 35fps
GPU bottleneck: 50fps
Memeory: 15fps


----------

